# 24 Hour Custom User Title Marathon!



## Dragoneer (Sep 12, 2007)

It's Thursday!

And because it's Thursday, users on the forum may freely change their user titles!

*Read the small print:*

User titles must be 30 characters or less
User titles must be PG-13
User titles must *not *contain code (HTML, BBCode - they won't display anyway).
Must *not *be offensive, harassing, drama llamic or crude.

Violators and abusers will be dealt with. Have fun.  Be sure and post here and show off what you came up with. =P


----------



## TheGru (Sep 12, 2007)

Hehe... wrote mine as soon as I saw this post.


----------



## Nightingalle (Sep 13, 2007)

:O S'this acceptable? 8|||


----------



## ADF (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm unimaginative


----------



## Foxhack (Sep 13, 2007)

Um... hope mine's not that bad. 

I wish I had 36 spaces, though. I wanted to add "He's " and a period at the end. "He's in your PC, hacking your roms."


----------



## Magica (Sep 13, 2007)

Okies. 

The message is too short. Please enter a longer message


----------



## Selunca (Sep 13, 2007)

Ooo. I'd like something protaining to Red wolves  RED WOOFERS FTW.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Sep 13, 2007)

yay random title changing fun!


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Sep 13, 2007)

Yay, no longer generic


----------



## sateva9822 (Sep 13, 2007)

How do I change it? Im not half as computer savy as you fine folks...


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2007)

User CP at the top bar (next to your name and when you last visited) -> Edit Profile on the sidebar -> top right hand box - should mention User Title, type what you want in the box, scroll down click "Update Profile"


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 13, 2007)

Foxhack said:
			
		

> Um... hope mine's not that bad.
> 
> I wish I had 36 spaces, though. I wanted to add "He's " and a period at the end. "He's in your PC, hacking your roms."



You could get a little closer to the silly meme, and go with:
	
	



```
hes in ur PC, hackin ur romz.
```


----------



## sateva9822 (Sep 13, 2007)

Duuh... Don't I feel like the tard of the century...
Is mine ok, or offensive?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2007)

There's another site I'm on where I have a custom title of "Trogdor the Baninator", but that's an inside joke, it wouldn't work here.

Hmm... custom title, custom title... this is hard.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 13, 2007)

It is hard.  I dig custom titles, but can't think of anything suitably clever. *goes for obvious*


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 13, 2007)

Hah. I'm kickin' it old skool and keeping my words of wisdom from I_Own_Charles.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2007)

I wanted to make a Mudkip joke, e.g. "I like Mudkips.  High protein, low carbs..." but I really don't do mÃªmes.

I can think up a lot of catchy phrases, but almost none of them would be fitting for me.

So I leave it with the only gem of information for drawing anthros that I know of.


----------



## Jekkal (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, factful AND a meme! How can you go wrong?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2007)

What, mudkips or my new title?  *shrug*

I have such a peeve against "pin-the-tail-on" anatomy.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 13, 2007)

Meh, at least it's true, that's all that matters.


----------



## TheGru (Sep 13, 2007)

Those who don't have them and want them better hurry there's only less than an hour left.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 14, 2007)

Marathon over. User titles locked once again.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 14, 2007)

30 characters isn't enough for clever golfing in either Perl or Brainfuck    Oh well.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2007)

> ...or Brainfuck


Holy... if that were the case I doubt even 3,000 chars would be enough.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 15, 2007)

I was going to print my name, but I couldn't get that below 74 characters.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2007)

oh noes! How did I miss this?

Maybe one day, the gods will grace me with another magical window of user title euphoria..


----------



## Selunca (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, Thanks Dragoneer XD


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 21, 2007)

The Puppet Master


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, this opportunity has ended.

You can, however, still put in the requests, and sometimes the gods of the forum give people a surprise.

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=1617&page=last

You can make requests there.


----------

